# Hibernate, Tomcat und Eclipse treiben mich zum Wahnsinn.



## sammy2ooo (9. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche hier eine Webapplikation zum laufen zu bewegen. Dazu habe ich mir Eclipse 3.2.2 auf meinem Gentoo Linux installiert. Dazu laeuft lokal ein Tomcat 5.5 und ein MySQL 5.0 Server. Der ganze Sourcecode liegt in einem Repository. D.h. ich habe im Eclipse das Plugin Subclipse sowie die WTS Plugins laufen. Wenn ich nun ein neues SVN Projekt auschecke und es dann als "Dynamic Webapplikation" einchecke funktioniert das soweit auch wunderbar, nur beschwert sich hibernate dann ploetzlich ueber ein scheinbar nicht mehr vorhandenes hibernate.cfg.xml file....



> Jun 9, 2007 3:07:42 PM org.hibernate.cfg.Environment <clinit>
> INFO: Hibernate 3.2.4.sp1
> Jun 9, 2007 3:07:44 PM org.hibernate.cfg.Environment <clinit>
> INFO: hibernate.properties not found
> ...



Ich hab spasshalber die hibernate.cfg.xml mal in jedes Package kopiert. Allerdings konnte hibernate das cfg file trotzdem nicht finden...:autsch: 

hier mal noch ein Screenshot von der VZ Struktur.





/bin/ratlos ...


----------



## WeirdAl (9. Jun 2007)

Hi,
hast du die Hibernate config auch schon mal auf die /src Ebene kopiert? Also /src/hibernate.cfg.xml bzw properties?

Cu
Alex


----------



## sammy2ooo (9. Jun 2007)

genau das war das Problem. Im Eclipse selber konnte man die hibernate.cfg.xml nicht direkt nach src verschieben. Auf Dateisystemebene ging das aber und hat schlussendlich auch mein Problem geloest... nach etwa 3 Stunden...


----------

